# Making a gallon of school glue blood: how much food coloring?



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Just what the title says. Has anybody made a whole gallon of school glue blood (stiltbeast style) and can tell me how much food coloring and of which color I need? Got my glue in hand and ready to splash it around!

DW


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

"Blood on the cheap"

I dont think there is an exact recipe for the amounts of food coloring, but if you went the a ratio of drops of red to drops of blue or green and then expand that to say teaspoons or table spoons of food coloring you might come close. But I think it's still going to be a "best guess" sorta thing. You may want to make it in smaller amounts, say maybe a pint at a time so you can make changes as you go.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I hadn't thought to make smaller amounts! Thanks for suggestion./

DW


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

(blush)....I never knew about the school glue method. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Allen's how-to videos are great and cover alot of subjects and well worth checking out.

http://www.youtube.com/user/StiltbeastStudios/videos


----------

